# panasonic tx-p50st50 or sony 46hx853?



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi at the moment i have a samsung le40c750 tv in my bedroom i want to upgrade to either panasonic tx-p50st50 or sony 46hx853 i want the tv that gives me the best picture quality and features what do people reccomend need help asap please:flex:


----------



## TheLaw612 (Jan 17, 2012)

Based solely off picture quality I would pick the Panasonic. Is there a reason you are looking at last year's model though? The ST60 is out now and is getting fantastic reviews.

What features are you looking for in a TV?


----------

